# hi from a new member



## graphy84 (Nov 7, 2006)

ive been a member of this site for about a month but this is my first posting. i wud be very interested in the meet..


----------



## Steve Saunders (Aug 24, 2006)

Welcome mate.. 

Enjoy DW..


----------



## dodger (May 20, 2006)

Hi and Welcome to DW mate


----------



## CK888 (Apr 23, 2006)

Welcome along mate


----------



## Ronnie (Nov 15, 2006)

hey there where abouts in NI are you?


----------



## Jmax (Dec 4, 2005)

welcome, enjoy you should soon be suffering from OCD like the rest of us


----------



## vtec_1600 (Oct 1, 2006)

Hey mate, I'm more or less the same, been a member for a few months but haven't posted too much so far! Learning a lot though!










^^ See! Shiiiiny! Good luck mate, where abouts you from? I'm in Belfast if you ever wanna compare notes ^^


----------



## graphy84 (Nov 7, 2006)

Ronnie said:


> hey there where abouts in NI are you?


hey again, im livin in Ballymena


----------



## Ronnie (Nov 15, 2006)

Tandragee here.... Hows things...


----------



## ClarkeG (Jun 17, 2006)

Tandragee!!! Same here...well just outside it (coolyhill road) what a small world...lol

Clarke


----------



## Ronnie (Nov 15, 2006)

laurelvale here.... hows things...:wave: :wave:


----------



## graphy84 (Nov 7, 2006)

not bad cheers, just wandering is there many of us up this end of the country?


----------



## ClarkeG (Jun 17, 2006)

Sure N. Ireland aint that big...we're all from the same area lol 

Clarke


----------



## Ronnie (Nov 15, 2006)

True and I will be going up your road in the next half an hour Clarke!!!!


----------



## ClarkeG (Jun 17, 2006)

lol hoot the horn at every house you drive past lol

Clarke


----------



## Ronnie (Nov 15, 2006)

sure will. u detail ur motor often..+ you dont have a PC by chance do you?


----------



## ClarkeG (Jun 17, 2006)

Yea I look after it, use the gilmour, clay, glaze, wax. But no, no pc yet...might splash out around christmas and buy myself one. What car do you drive?


----------



## Ronnie (Nov 15, 2006)

Mondeo ST... what about u.. what do u think about the gilmore?


----------



## ClarkeG (Jun 17, 2006)

Mondeo ST!!! Thats what im after...well in about a year but im after the ST TDCI, i really like the gilmore...I bought the big gallon sized containers of megs stuff so I put hyper wash through it and it works well. Oh and I drive a focus.


----------



## Ronnie (Nov 15, 2006)

Its the tdci i have but am waiting for the new mondeo to come out apparently it has a 3.2L 6cylinder turbo and 4wd... if you believe the hype. fingers crossed.

The mondie is cool i love it.. we have a Focus 1.6 as well... unfortunatly the wife normally nicks the mondeo and i'm left with the focus. Hopefuly i'm getting it remapped in the next while


----------



## Ruth M (Feb 27, 2006)

Ooh i didnt realise there was so many people on here from NI.. Welcome.. I'm from Lisburn..


----------



## ClarkeG (Jun 17, 2006)

Not loads just two people talking a lot lol. Do any of you guys have a gilmore?

Clarke


----------



## Dinger (Jul 26, 2006)

graphy84 said:


> hey again, im livin in Ballymena


Welcome
would be on this time to time....yet to keep my car clean tho 
nice to see a fellow sheep shagger on here.


----------



## graphy84 (Nov 7, 2006)

Well speak for yourself...... lol. hows it going where abouts in the town u from
.:wave:


----------



## Quanger (Oct 16, 2006)

WHATS SUP:buffer:


----------



## Ronnie (Nov 15, 2006)

hey there.... any scandle!!!


----------



## linty264 (Mar 13, 2006)

frigs sake you 2 are only up the road from me lol im on the tandragee road on your way in Portadown just down from Ty Rock. :wave:


----------



## ClarkeG (Jun 17, 2006)

linty264 said:


> frigs sake you 2 are only up the road from me lol im on the tandragee road on your way in Portadown just down from Ty Rock. :wave:


From that row of houses on your right once you go past ty rock? There used to be a nice silver celica there.


----------



## Ronnie (Nov 15, 2006)

holy cow its a small world if u ever see a performance blue st mondeo with a whinnie the pooh sunvisor in the driversied back window.. thats either me or the missus!!!!


----------



## EliteCarCare (Aug 25, 2006)

Welcome. :wave:


----------



## fuze (Jul 31, 2006)

Hello, another Lisburn resident chiming in here!


----------



## Moddie (May 27, 2006)

Why hello there!


----------



## ClarkeG (Jun 17, 2006)

Hello and welcome to detailingworld :wave:


----------



## Ronnie (Nov 15, 2006)

hello there....


----------



## linty264 (Mar 13, 2006)

@cgraham2k - nope on the left hand side on the corner.
@Ronnie - haven't seen the mighty mondeo yet but ill keep my eyes peeled.


----------



## matty_corsa (Dec 19, 2006)

hey ya


----------



## scotty4130 (Mar 2, 2006)

Another one here, coleraine this time!


----------



## Ruth M (Feb 27, 2006)

fuze said:


> Hello, another Lisburn resident chiming in here!


Whats your name/what you drive?? :wave:


----------



## Ronnie (Nov 15, 2006)

cgraham2k ... did i meet u on the Markethill road at about 2:30 christmas day near the guy that does bodywork? very clean silver Focus. i was heading to Tandragee..


----------



## ClarkeG (Jun 17, 2006)

Yep that would have been me, I was just admiring the lovely blue ST monedo, that was you I presume lol. Yea just gave her a wash lol

Clarke


----------



## Ronnie (Nov 15, 2006)

nice to meet u. i had washed the old bus on Christmas eve but shouldn't have bothered especially if u see what its like now the focus was looking Very nice and Very clean thats why i thought it might have been u!!!.... Like the clear indicators. they set her off nicely!

Ronnie


----------



## ClarkeG (Jun 17, 2006)

Cheers, yea clear indicators make all the difference to the front end of her. Not so clean now but a quick hose will get rid of it, collinite is great stuff, if the dirt has only been on for a day and its still kinda damp a hose will make it spotless again


----------



## Ronnie (Nov 15, 2006)

have u tried the new jet wash at wood's Centra. its a lance only pay as u go wash 50p's and £1 ONLY really good for hot soaping wheel arches and loose dirt before doing the proper wash at home. However its pretty useless for a full wash as there is only a little soap and no brush facility... Great Pre-wash only....


----------



## Ruth M (Feb 27, 2006)

@ ronnie did we spot you leaving rushmere on sat afternoon??


----------



## Ronnie (Nov 15, 2006)

Yep it probably was me. I was there with wife and wee man in tow... bargin shopping again.. i think i had the whinnie the pooh sun visor up in d/s rear window! and the car was probably rotten with dirt to.. (had it in a field on Fri evening).. Were u in the Yaris?


----------



## fuze (Jul 31, 2006)

R6TH M said:


> Whats your name/what you drive?? :wave:


My names Andrew Greer, I've posted a pic of my Mini in the black cars section. I think I drove past you last night, we were in my wee brothers red Ibiza which I had just spent all day detailing! :car:


----------



## Ruth M (Feb 27, 2006)

@ Ronnie yeah i was in the yaris that time!!

@ fuze - that would have been a wed nite yeah? Was i following a yellow ibiza??


----------

